# DIY Rolling Stock



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm working on a layout indicative of a local railroad (Cumberland Pennsylvaia RR) in the 1850s and 1860s. From the pictures it looks like most of their rolling stock was short and made of wood. I'm having no luck finding such cars. They mainly used "ore jenny" type cars for coal, gondolas for bricks, and box cars for goods coming from the outside lines.

Has anyone ever made their own rolling stock out of balsa and attached trucks and wheels? Or does anyone know where I can get this sort of thing?

*Edit* I am not looking for wood rolling stock. Just short (I think like 26') looks like "wood" rolling stock, but if I have to make what I want, I guess I have to make what I want.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make your own? (you edited when I was posting)

Search through member tooter threads he used to be Choo choo.
Here are a couple I think he has more.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6379&highlight=hand+built

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6474


Here are all his threads, he doesn't come on a lot anymore. He was on the other day but he has been kind of quiet the last 6 months. I know he has more shorties he has custom made somewhere in his threads.
This link shows all his threads, one or two is his backyard layout check that out too if you want.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=873118&pp=25


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have the craftsmanship to scratch build an 19th century car.

But a couple of thoughts came to mind.

If you have the talent, you could easily craft the car body,
a box car, for example, from old pictures using card stock, styrene,
balsa or basswood. A well known trolley car modeller scratch
built all of his cars using card stock and basswood. There are
detail parts available on the web.

More of a problem would be the 'chassis'. You could buy
almost any old used HO freight car, strip away it's body and build
your old timer on it's chassis. Kadee makes trucks that
might have been used back then. The under floor fittings
on a 19th c car would be vastly different from those 
used currently. 

Best of luck bringing history to life.

Don


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I made some log wagons, 30 & 35 footers, bought the trucks and couplers, made the rest from brass.
Here's the batch with one finished.


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Is the brass just for weight? I'm confident in my balsa abilities but I have 0 skill with metal. If it's just for weight, I'm planning on keeping the cars full with "ore" and other appropiate materials. If needed I have a bunch of tungston fishing weight I can glue in directly over the trucks.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

you might find some on ebay, search old time cars, ahm/rivarossi has some .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310838630187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-SCALE-AH...dwt3k9qrvOBRnmngDhdUM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Mantua did the "old timer" cars. There was a 30' boxcar, and some others.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

You might try here http://www.alkemscalemodels.com
I've kit bashed some theirs for my needs.
Original kit








Kit bashed








Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> I don't have the craftsmanship to scratch build an 19th century car.
> 
> But a couple of thoughts came to mind.
> 
> ...


I'm not overly concerned about the under side of things. Since wood trucks were common on local rail operations, I've seen where a lot of guys are just taking whatever trucks they can find, clearing away any aesthetic trim and putting a piece of balsa over the functioning part. As far as under goes....don't touch the train


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

BK R said:


> I made some log wagons, 30 & 35 footers, bought the trucks and couplers, made the rest from brass.
> Here's the batch with one finished.


Is the brass just for weight? I don't think I could handle the metal work, but I can do the wood work. If it's just for weight, I'm planning on keeping the cars full with "ore" and other ballast.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

It helps with the weight, but it also makes a good medium for fitting the trucks and couplers ( tapping a thread ), don't know how you'd do that with wood. ?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You would have to use washers with the wood.


----------

